# Word of caution about using gotprint.net for business cards



## dorian7 (Oct 26, 2012)

So I decided to try to order some business cards from Gotprint.net and when they arrived they were pretty good looking. Nice glossy front, good resolution and good cuts. The problem is that on the non-glossy side the ink smudges and comes right off! I didn't notice it until I put a few in my wallet to have on me just in case. I went to pull it out of my wallet and just from my fingers sliding on the card a bit it got on my finger and smudged!

Not very happy. I contacted them and they said to send them a few samples of what was going on. Not too happy about this but hopefully they get it fixed. Just wanted to give everyone a word of caution if you are looking to purchase some.

Also, any other suggestions for a good company?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 26, 2012)

MOO! I LOVE moo's mini's!


----------



## Tee (Oct 26, 2012)

I use MOO as well (spring for the Luxe style). :thumbup: 

Morning Print is good: Order Professional Business Cards, Free Design Template, Embossed & Plastic Cards, Full Color

BUT if I had the extra cash to spend, I'd go with Simply Letterpressed: Custom Stationery, Wedding Invitations, Letterpress Invitations, Business Cards & More | Simply Letterpressed


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2012)

Grab your local Yellowpages, and look up printers, and go see a professional who can show you samples, give you advice, and suggest the best product for your needs.  You know... like you want people to do when they want a photographer?


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd hold off on the caution warnings a little. One bad print run can happen to any printing firm (heck any company can make a mistake!). How they deal with solving the problem for you and how fast they are at that will be important factors to consider. Furthermore I'd research into their history online- see if there are many complaints raised against them or not. If its the latter then chances are you really did just get bad luck; if there are many issues raised it could show that they have problems as a company.


Till there is more research or until you get a result from them its jumping the gun a little to start warning people.


----------



## dorian7 (Oct 26, 2012)

Overread said:


> I'd hold off on the caution warnings a little. One bad print run can happen to any printing firm (heck any company can make a mistake!). How they deal with solving the problem for you and how fast they are at that will be important factors to consider. Furthermore I'd research into their history online- see if there are many complaints raised against them or not. If its the latter then chances are you really did just get bad luck; if there are many issues raised it could show that they have problems as a company.
> 
> 
> Till there is more research or until you get a result from them its jumping the gun a little to start warning people.



Very good point. That is why I am not trying to say they suck just yet. I am just putting this out there so that other people are aware and anyone else who used them could pipe in. I will definitely keep you guys updated on how they handle the problem.


----------

